# Advice on good value Cnd made acoustic/electric for under $1000



## prone to wander (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey folks,

I'm looking to spend up to $1000 on a new acoustic/electric guitar.
I'd like to buy something Canadian-made if possible. What brands or guitars would you recommend.

I made the mistake of trying some Larrivee's and a lot of slightly cheaper guitars pale in comparison. A Larrivee is a little above my price range though. Any advice would be appreciated.

Peace.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

You should be able to find a Seagull in your price range.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

For under $1000 you should be able to find a used 03 series Larrivee especially in your area. Check the local boards such as craigslist and kijiji


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Anything from the Godin family is good. Seagull, Simon & Patrick, etc.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I find Simon & Patrick "Pro" Series and "Showcase" models all the time on ebay for under $600. They are their top of the line models. Perhaps you'd like those.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> Anything from the Godin family is good. Seagull, Simon & Patrick, etc.


plus one on that....


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

prone to wander said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm looking to spend up to $1000 on a new acoustic/electric guitar.
> I'd like to buy something Canadian-made if possible. What brands or guitars would you recommend.
> ...


I just bought a less than 1 year old Larrivee L03 with a K&K pickup and a John Pearse armrest for $775 shipped to my door. That was a good deal, but you should be able to find another for not much more.

Here's one for sale, by a Canadian member, on the Larrivee Forum for $700 
http://www.larriveeforum.com/smf/index.php?topic=20008.0

For another $100 you can get a K&K pickup and that will be one fine gigging guitar. Don't let the low price fool you, these are built well and sound great.


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am probally biased, but I highly recommend one of the Simon and Patrick pro series (now called the showcase series) guitars. It might cost under a grand but it plays and sounds better than guitars 4-5x the price.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

if you wanted to get a showcase series (formerly pro) for less than a grand you would definitely have to buy used. I had a showcase flame maple and it cost me 1150 new.... should have made this post a couple weeks ago and I would have sold it too ya. Now it is gone, so I could make way for better guitars... it was nice for a while, but never perfect... I actually found it wasnt as great value as everyone says, but still a nice guitar.

If I had to do it again I would have bought it. Great action and playability, I just didn't like the body size... which was a typical dreadnought.


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

darreneedens said:


> if you wanted to get a showcase series (formerly pro) for less than a grand you would definitely have to buy used. I had a showcase flame maple and it cost me 1150 new.... should have made this post a couple weeks ago and I would have sold it too ya. Now it is gone, so I could make way for better guitars... it was nice for a while, but never perfect... I actually found it wasnt as great value as everyone says, but still a nice guitar.
> 
> If I had to do it again I would have bought it. Great action and playability, I just didn't like the body size... which was a typical dreadnought.


I got my S+P pro flame maple in 02' and it was $800 new (without a pickup).


----------



## prone to wander (Feb 7, 2008)

*Thank-you all for the advice*

reading up on the web, the S&P's get great reviews. I also like their simple earthy look. i think this may be the route I take if i can't find a suitable Larrivee on the used market. if only i could afford the LV-03RV. thanks for all the comments and advice.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

> I got my S+P pro flame maple in 02' and it was $800 new (without a pickup).


they must have put up the price when they changed over to the showcase series, plus mine had a pick up. I got it from L&M in 2005. Not trying to start an argument about it or anything... I just know what I paid, so I assume they would be roughly the same price, and I doubt the fact that mine had a pickup justifies a 300 dollar price difference.

peace.
darren


----------



## FastFret (Jan 13, 2008)

prone to wander said:


> reading up on the web, the S&P's get great reviews. I also like their simple earthy look. i think this may be the route I take if i can't find a suitable Larrivee on the used market. if only i could afford the LV-03RV. thanks for all the comments and advice.



I had a new LV-03RV and replaced it with a cheap beat-up S&P Woodland Mini-Jumbo and never looked back. If money is an object I would highly recommend a used S&P until you have enough cash to grab higher-level acoustic of your choice.

The main feature that drew me to my S&P was it's playability and neck shape. It's just one of those oddities with super-low action, yet able to retain good intonation and clean sounding notes everywhere.


----------

